# Food for '08



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

What's on the menu this year for our haunts and parties? I ususally do about 200 grilled hot dogs and the fixings but I want to come up with something new this year since the party is scaled down. Any suggestions or ideas from the past? I am having a graveyard theme.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Finally, a thread I have a real answer too..lol. For thew party this year, our last, we're starting out with an appetizer station that will have veggies and dip, cheese and crackers, fresh fruit (maybe), shrimp and crab dip brain mold, pigs in a blanket, pizza squares and mini egg rolls. I'm hoping that the hot appetizers will be passed by zombie servers. The main buffet course is sausage and peppers, meatballs, fried chicken, tortellini alfredo, teriyaki rice with shrimp, mac and cheese, potato salad, and a cold cut corpse. Everything will have labels telling what they are, haunted of course, like polyps in pus for tortellini alfredo, marinated maggots with shrimp, etc. I'm sure there are a few other things but I can't find my list right now. The dessert table will have a kitty litter cake, an arm cake with chocolate rats eating it, bleeding heart jello (maybe), cream puffs, the chocolate fountain with all the trimmings, an ice cream sundae bar and a few other things I'm still working on. Wow...writing it all out it sure does sound like alot..lol.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

This year we will have:
soup- cheese potatoe
italians bite size/ peppers onions and sauce
mini buns
chix wings
snake sub
potato salad
western taco salad
deviled eggs- some reg/some crab
Taco dip-chips
veg tray/dip
cheese / sausage-crackers
caramel apple bites
brownies?
graveyard cake or snake cake or coffin cake
eerie oozers
cinn crisps
plus some people bring things too 
which could include :
fruit
cheesecake
macaroni salad of some type
shrimp or crab with dip
or other stuff
we will have plenty that's for sure

Hope trish's ideas and mine give you some help PeeWee


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

The current list for the Love Manor 2008 party is:

*Appetizers*
Cheese Platter / Crackers
Fruit Platter
Deviled Eggs (Eyeballs)
Black Tortilla Chips / Salsa / Quacamole

*Main Course*
Hearts of Palm Salad
"Bite" Size Sandwiches
Black Noodles?
Sloppy Joes
Spiderweb Potatoes
Mummified Hot Dogs

*Dessert*
Witch Finger Shortbread Cookies
Chocolate Chip Cookies
Assorted Sugar Cookies 
Jello Brains
Dark Chocolate & Mint Pudding Parfaits
Deathly Chocolate Cake
Caramel Apples
Popcorn Balls

*Drinks*
Witches Brew (Non-Alcoholic)
Devil's Brew (Alchoholic)
Various Sodas (bottles)
Assorted Flavors (in viles/beakers)
Vampire Wine
Pumpkin Beer
Hot Chocolate
Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Coffee

Still being adjusted!


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

My party is small so my menu is too. Here it is:

-Dante's Nine Layers of Hell Bean Dip
-Homemade Ranch Dip with Veggie served in a small pumpkin

- Chief Wiggum's Guatemalen Insanity Pepper Chili

- Monster finger cookies
- Mini Caramel Apples
- Black Cat birthday cake for my friend, coming as a witch, who will be celebrating her birthday (halloween birthday, lucky girl) with us.

- Assorted shots served in test tubes, beer, and jello shooters served in big plastic syringes (without needles) for my Mad scientist theme.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Hexerei: what is recipe for mini carmel apples, sounds good...


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Just regular caramel apples made with Lady apples. They are very very small, tart and sweet. Ask your grocer if they will carry them. They are ripe in fall.
I also forgot to add the mini pumpkin pies, yummy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lady Apples ..hmm never heard of them 
but mini ones sound good


----------

